
Intel buys Rivet Networks and its Killer Networking brand - aspenmayer
https://www.pcworld.com/article/3543884/intel-buys-rivet-networks-and-its-killer-networking-brand-to-beef-up-its-wi-fi-tech.html
======
4cao
What is the point of this acquisition? The article says it's to "beef up
Intel's Wi-Fi tech." But Killer's recent Wi-Fi adapters were essentially
rebadged Intel hardware already:

Killer AC1550 = Intel AC9260

Killer AX1650 = Intel AX200

Did they do anything else besides tweaking the driver a bit and reskinning it
with a repugnant UI? (Click at your own peril:
[https://images.anandtech.com/doci/12178/ces_deck_2018_pre_br...](https://images.anandtech.com/doci/12178/ces_deck_2018_pre_briefing_final-
page-007.jpg) )

I guess it's mostly about getting the "Killer" brand, which can be used for
future Intel products?

------
aspenmayer
Original title was too long. It was:

Updated: Intel buys Rivet Networks and its Killer Networking brand to beef up
its Wi-Fi tech

